# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  newbie Question traitement Confirm DELETE

## pcouas

Bonjour,

Je commence sur APEX4, et j'ai une question sur l'implmentation du "DELETE".
1 J'ai positionn un bouton de suppression avec une popup html/javascript**:apex.confirm(htmldb_delete_message,'DELETE');
2 la Database Action est "SQL DELETE ACTION"

Mais ou est implment le fait que sur le "request" DELETE , va supprimer une ligne dans une table prcise ? 

Es ce un trigger ? Es ce fait par dfaut dans APEX ?
Ou se trouve ce morceau de code de suppression ?
Cela a t'il avoir avec le "Edit Page Process" -> "On load - After Header" -> "Table Name"

Merci d'avance
Phil

----------

